# Fatty had her kittens



## Abrogate (May 9, 2004)

Yes I stuck with the name Fatty. I was amazed that there were only 3 but they are all very cute and everything seems to be going fine except one thing. I thought she would stay with them for a few days before she would even go look for food. I was sitting in the living room and looked over and she just came walking out like nothing was different then any other day. I made her ( well as much as you can make a cat do anything ) follow me to the room with her kittens in it and looked at them and me for a second before just walking back to the living room. She didn't come back in till I was moving the kittens to a laundry basket. I'm not sure if you should handle them but I thought the box they were in might be to tall and she would hurt them if she was gonna be jumping in and out. I also put her fav pillow in the bottom of the basket. She did go back to feeding them but soon as they fell asleep she hoped right back out and now is eating. Well now she is climping back in with them. I am sure I'm just freaking out for nothing but I am afraid that she is going to be a cat that won't take care of her babies. What is normal behavior? She seems like she wants to be neaar me and them at the same time. This is the cat I got at a shelter 2 weeks ago and hasn't been more then 6 feet from me if I was in the house.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I think it is perfectley normal for her to go about her daily buisness. I remember Minnie doing this as well. As long as the kittens arent crying for her and she doesnt respond to them I wouldnt worry to much. She is just taking a break while they are sleeping.  

Congrats! on the new arrivals


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think it's perfectly normal for her to "patrol" when the kitties don't need her. She sounds like a relaxed mama -- it's good that she's not acting skittish and strange. 

May I come and see them?


----------

